# 1950 8N Condensor Question



## Barry1950Ford8N (Feb 14, 2020)

Having a starting problem with my 8N front mount distributor.6 volt, positive ground.
Got spark and fuel but will not fire. Is there a test for a bad condensor either in or out of the distributor? Points are opening and closing no problem and the spark plugs are all OK.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Barry, welcome to the tractor forum.

Are you getting a blue/white spark to the plugs? An orangish spark is not good enough. 

A simple test for a condenser is to test it with an analog ohmmeter. I don't know if a digital ohmmeter will exhibit these characteristics (probably will). Put the ohmmeter probes across the condenser and it should charge all the way to full scale on the ohmmeter readout. Then reverse the probes and should go to zero and charge back again to full scale. If it behaves like a resistor with no charging phenomena like above, then it is defective. 

My father used to pull the plug wires off and position them about 1/4" away from the spark plug top cap to see spark jump to the plug. I think this resulted in a hotter spark to the plug. 

Those old Fords can be ornery to start but once you get them running they seem to start better. You might try to tow start it.


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

I have a Ford 8N (1949) with a similar non-start problem. Right now it still resides at my local mechanic as a winter project. However, I have seen some suggest that spark plugs could be the issue. I used several types but for a front mounted distributor some say: It MUST have autolite 216 plugs with 0.020 gap. No substitute of
another brand or equivalent on the plug because of the resistance
feature of autolite 216 is just right of the front mounted distributor.

I only hope this will be my solution. Maybe for the price of a few plugs you might want to try that.


----------

